# Finding dependencies - known in Ubuntu, which one is it in FreeBSD



## mix_room (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a list of Ubuntu packages which are required to build an application. 


```
sudo apt-get install libx11-dev libgl1-mesa-dev \...
 libxrender-dev libxext-dev portaudio19-dev \...
libavcodec-dev libavformat-dev libswscale-dev libavdevice-dev
```

How do I find out which ports are the applicable FreeBSD ones? Some of the, like audio/portaudio2 and /x11/libXrender are quite sensible, others not so much. Is there a list anywhere? Where is the suggested place to start looking? 

I tried searching freshports.org and the Ubuntu repositories, but did not come up with anything useful.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2011)

try to search with ports-mgmt/psearch


----------



## roddierod (Nov 25, 2011)

You could also goto the port's directory and issue the following commands:

To see ports required for building

```
make pretty-print-build-depends-list
```

To see ports required to run

```
make pretty-print-run-depends-list
```


----------



## mix_room (Nov 25, 2011)

roddierod said:
			
		

> You could also goto the port's directory and issue the following commands:



That only works if there is a port already. I'm trying to port a Linux application, so I need to do the writing of the package list.


----------



## roddierod (Nov 25, 2011)

Oops...sorry misread your question.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 25, 2011)

mix_room said:
			
		

> I have a list of Ubuntu packages which are required to build an application.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Maybe, but I don't know it.  Try a case-insensitive locate(1) on a FreeBSD system with a full ports tree:

```
% locate -i libx11 | grep /usr/ports
/usr/ports/audio/x11amp/files/patch-libx11amp::Makefile.in
/usr/ports/audio/x11amp/files/patch-libx11amp::configure
/usr/ports/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/10/libX11-1.1.5-4.fc10.i386.rpm
/usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/lib/libX11-1.4.4.tar.bz2
/usr/ports/x11/libX11
/usr/ports/x11/libX11/Makefile
/usr/ports/x11/libX11/distinfo
/usr/ports/x11/libX11/manpages
/usr/ports/x11/libX11/pkg-descr
/usr/ports/x11/libX11/pkg-plist
```

So that one is x11/libX11.  Some of the others might be possible to find indirectly.  "libavcodec" finds patch files in other ports.  Look at the pkg-plist in those to find that it's part of multimedia/ffmpeg.


----------

